
I Became Financially Stable on Unemployment - ahmedfromtunis
https://medium.com/swlh/i-became-financially-stable-on-unemployment-91428d7ddbf3
======
Akronymus
That is one of the concerns I have with the 600$ per week. It encourages being
unemployed to the point of people being angry at not being let go.

I do get that the people let go need some form of support. And while I have no
better solution at this time, I hope that one can be found.

